# Is it possible to get immunotherapy (allergy shots) in Germany?



## PhillyChic

My husband was on allergy shots for years in the US which helped him immensely with severe allergy. We since moved to UK who do not offer shots of any kind. (He is taking sublingual tablets but not having the same benefit.) This is a motivating factor for us to move and we are hoping Germany has approved them to be used.

Any advice appreciated!


----------



## kaju

PhillyChic said:


> My husband was on allergy shots for years in the US which helped him immensely with severe allergy. We since moved to UK who do not offer shots of any kind. (He is taking sublingual tablets but not having the same benefit.) This is a motivating factor for us to move and we are hoping Germany has approved them to be used.
> 
> Any advice appreciated!


Should be possible - you can google for "Hyposensibilisierung" and maybe have a look here: https://allergiecheck.de/allergie-allergie-behandlung/hyposensibilisierung


----------



## ALKB

PhillyChic said:


> My husband was on allergy shots for years in the US which helped him immensely with severe allergy. We since moved to UK who do not offer shots of any kind. (He is taking sublingual tablets but not having the same benefit.) This is a motivating factor for us to move and we are hoping Germany has approved them to be used.
> 
> Any advice appreciated!


It's relatively common but don't expect a doctor to prescribe them quickly, it takes time to get into a new health system and even if you have a whole stack of medical reports from the US and the UK, German doctors will probably want to do their own tests and whatnot.

Check the insurance providers' policy on it before you select one.

Does either of you have an EU nationality?


----------



## PhillyChic

ALKB said:


> PhillyChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> My husband was on allergy shots for years in the US which helped him immensely with severe allergy. We since moved to UK who do not offer shots of any kind. (He is taking sublingual tablets but not having the same benefit.) This is a motivating factor for us to move and we are hoping Germany has approved them to be used.
> 
> Any advice appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> It's relatively common but don't expect a doctor to prescribe them quickly, it takes time to get into a new health system and even if you have a whole stack of medical reports from the US and the UK, German doctors will probably want to do their own tests and whatnot.
> 
> Check the insurance providers' policy on it before you select one.
> 
> Does either of you have an EU nationality?
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply. Yes - my husband has British, Irish and American passports. (I have British & American.) Does that make us more eligible?


----------



## PhillyChic

kaju said:


> PhillyChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> My husband was on allergy shots for years in the US which helped him immensely with severe allergy. We since moved to UK who do not offer shots of any kind. (He is taking sublingual tablets but not having the same benefit.) This is a motivating factor for us to move and we are hoping Germany has approved them to be used.
> 
> Any advice appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> Should be possible - you can google for "Hyposensibilisierung" and maybe have a look here: https://allergiecheck.de/allergie-allergie-behandlung/hyposensibilisierung
Click to expand...




ALKB said:


> PhillyChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> My husband was on allergy shots for years in the US which helped him immensely with severe allergy. We since moved to UK who do not offer shots of any kind. (He is taking sublingual tablets but not having the same benefit.) This is a motivating factor for us to move and we are hoping Germany has approved them to be used.
> 
> Any advice appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> It's relatively common but don't expect a doctor to prescribe them quickly, it takes time to get into a new health system and even if you have a whole stack of medical reports from the US and the UK, German doctors will probably want to do their own tests and whatnot.
> 
> Check the insurance providers' policy on it before you select one.
> 
> Does either of you have an EU nationality?
Click to expand...

Thank you, very informative article, it challenges my German a bit but seems pretty straightforward to get the shots!


----------



## ALKB

PhillyChic said:


> Thanks for the reply. Yes - my husband has British, Irish and American passports. (I have British & American.) Does that make us more eligible?


Well, it makes you eligible for moving and staying without a visa. Even in the event of a Brexit scenario that affects Brits in the EU negatively, you'd be covered through your husband's Irish citizenship. 

Are you moving with a job offer in hand or is there going to be a time period where you'll be jobseekers?

In that case you will probably have to 'voluntarily' insure yourself until one of you finds a job and the employer pays half of the cost/family insurance kicks in for the partner without own income (if you don't find jobs at the same time).


----------

